

Mike Lazaridis (RIM CEO) Job Ad from 1987 - mishmax
http://groups.google.com/group/kw.jobs/browse_thread/thread/a07672b88690b933/ae30550ac36fe547?q=job+mike+%22research+in+motion%22#ae30550ac36fe547

======
mishmax
And here's another one:
[http://groups.google.com/group/kw.jobs/browse_thread/thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/kw.jobs/browse_thread/thread/ef2f85633398fa0e/bfeb8611c760ad51?q=job+mike+%22research+in+motion%22#bfeb8611c760ad51)

